# NFLCC Fishing Tackle Show Sale & Auction - Temple, TX -



## Lure Girl (Apr 6, 2012)

*The National Fishing Lure Collectors Club
is pleased to announce the return of
The Award Winning Temple, TX
NFLCC Fishing Tackle Show, Sale & Auction !
*
Here is your chance to get quality Antique, Vintage & New
Fishing Lures & Tackle at VERY Reasonable Prices.

This year's event will take place
April 26, 2014
Knights of Columbus Hall
2218 West Avenue D
Temple, TX 76501

Admission is $5 (kids 12 and under are FREE)
Show Hours are 8am - 2pm

*Bring your fishing tackle in for a FREE APPRAISAL 
& a chance to auction.
You will have the right to accept or refuse any final bid 
on your item(s).

If you choose to sell, you will be given CASH at the time of the sale.
(There are no added fees to buy or sell auction items)

*











































































​


----------



## Lure Girl (Apr 6, 2012)

*Y'all really need to check this out !*

LOTS of GREAT TACKLE @ unbelievable prices !!!!


----------



## Lure Girl (Apr 6, 2012)

*Here's another update on Upcoming Temple, TX Tackle Show*

*We just found out that the owner of PICO lures will be selling at the show again this year !

*Come on out and check out the New PICO Custom Logo Lures.
What a great way to advertise your business !!!


----------



## Lure Girl (Apr 6, 2012)

*MARK YOUR CALENDARS Now !! This show is NEXT WEEKEND
*

Don't miss this ONE DAY EVENT that only happens ONCE A YEAR !!!

*Saturday April 26, 2014 at the
Knights of Columbus Hall
2218 West Avenue D in Temple, TX 76501
*
Show Hours 8am - 2pm
Admission is only $5 (kids 12 & under are FREE)
Your admission allows you to buy from "tackle collectors".
It also grants you access to bid on items brought in for auction.


----------

